# Best cold weather work gloves?



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

It's -15 F this morning with a 20mph wind when I am not blocked by buildings. I have always just gotten away with having multiple pairs of cheap Green Ape cotton gloves and changing them regularly. My fingers are getting a little older and have a little arthritis in them from being smashed up a little too much and aren't liking the cold at all. I have some good snowmobiling gloves, but they wouldn't last long around the farm.

I've never really paid attention to what is on the market for gloves. What do you recommend for ones that will keep you warm and dry and still be able to use your fingers for everything you need them for?

My fingers will thank you!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I got these for X mas a yr ago and they are holding up fairly well.The suede is alot warmer then leather.

http://www.wellslamont.com/catalog/product/insulated-pecan-suede-cowhide-men/?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no meaningful recommendations Tom . Although I do have a good pair of thinsulate line gloves that allow the fingers to be pulled back over the top.....I use em for duck hunting mostly, think they may be RedHead......not sure, but to no avail, I'm purty sure a warm day there is equivelent to our coldest here, so I have my doubts as to the effectiveness of them in those type conditions. Good luck and stay warm.....good time for a road trip, surely you need another dog......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I just by the chore gloves in a size larger and wear a thin pair of jerseys under those. Has to be crazy cold before I wear two pair though, was -3 here this morning with a -20 wind chill and we loaded a steer before daylight. Wore one pair as per usual.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

ICE Armour Edge gloves (ice fishing) were very good to use especially working around anything wet. They did last me a long time between SD and NC. I would still use them but I set them down somewhere and they walked off. For fine tuning I just pull my leather gloves on that I have tucked inside my overalls to keep em soft and toasty.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ones like Cy's. Also, thinnest gloves you can find to wear under them. Or inside choppers. Similar to this: http://www.pksafety.com/g-tek-maxiflex-micro-foam-34-875.html?gclid=CMaO--j0s8oCFQmOaQoduNEEFA

They keep edge off for finer use of hands.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Kincos for me. I do find that once the insulation gets wore out or packed down there not as warm so I keep a pair I only wear when its extremely cold and my other pair I wear almost every day. They keep my hands nice and warm while working outside but I don't know if its me getting older but they dont' seem to keep my hands warm sitting still hunting or ice fishing like they used to.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Pitchfork handles should have electric hand warmers for those -20 mornings


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Like Marty said above... I also like insulated leather gloves a size bigger with brown Jersey's inside. If I need to feel what I'm doing, I can take the outer gloves off and still have the Jersey's for a little protection. If I have to be outside for an extended period of time, I slide adisposable shake'n'bake handwarmer (or footwarmer??? whichever is smaller) on the back side of my hand under the gloves. It warms the blood while it is going to the fingers and seems to help decent.

73, Mark

...then again, it don't get cold here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Some of the guys that sit at the liars table (farmers and fisherman) with Dad at breakfast swear by buying those mechanics rubber gloves and wearing those under your regular gloves, cuts the wind to zero then. I've never tried it as I hate those gloves.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I got these for X mas a yr ago and they are holding up fairly well.The suede is alot warmer then leather.
> 
> http://www.wellslamont.com/catalog/product/insulated-pecan-suede-cowhide-men/?


Just ordered a pair of those Cy through amazon....

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Just ordered a pair of those Cy through amazon....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Them's is some nice lookin gloves....but tell me, wth is "pecan split cowhide" pecan chisel was used?...hardly looks like pecan in color. Course they may be talkin bout pecons.....and that would be a whole different color of nut.....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've never had any luck with suede or leather gloves, usually the stitching lets loose in short order.

That and they are just bulky enough I can't really work in em.

Usually keep any pairs given to me as a gift under the drivers seat for filling up in the dead of winter.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> I've never had any luck with suede or leather gloves, usually the stitching lets loose in short order.
> That and they are just bulky enough I can't really work in em.
> Usually keep any pairs given to me as a gift under the drivers seat for filling up in the dead of winter.


depends what kind of work.They work great for running skid loader,snowblowing and going fishing.I pretty much can't wear gloves working on something.Either nothing or some soft leather thin gloves which are worthless for the cold.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Your local Stihl dealer will have some good gloves. Thinking outside the box, try to eat a diet and live a lifestyle that improves your blood circulation. As mark suggested, those little heat packs work great. I use them while bow hunting deer. 
You have a great pair of heaters built into your body called armpits. When you are walking from point a to point b, put your hands in them and it'll help warm them up.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I prefer thinsulate lined gloves like these. After -35 or so i add a pair of cotton liners. The key is to change them out right away if they get wet so i rotate through a few pairs while they dry. If gloves get oil on the wash them or they will never be warm again.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Two best winter gloves for me are the Atlas Thermal Fit gloves. They are lined but you can still use your fingers, we discovered them for sugaring, absolutely perfect for that. That said they are not water proof so you need to buy the 12 pack so you have spares. I think it's like $30 for a dozen. 
Thise don't keep your hands warm in the negatives unless you stay moving so my other favorite gloves are the Duluth winter proof work gloves. Like everything Duluth they aren't cheap but they are warm and completely water proof. I like them because if a waterer or water tub freezes over I can just reach in and pull the ice out, gloves stay totally dry.

On the same note I highly recommend the Duluth wind proof fleece, it is actually wind proof which is pretty awesome this time of the year, lots of pockets for gloves and my phone too.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks fellas for all the suggestions. I am going to try a few different pairs and see what I think.

I wish I spent more time at here at Haytalk. Just not enough hours in the day. 3430 has some good advice about lifestyle. It's easy for me to not eat or sleep right, and stay out too late in the shop.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's easy for all of us Tom.....we have these pesky bills to pay!

Good luck with whatever you decide.....I would certainly defer to all of you as my fingers rarely experience cold weather, thanks great grandfather Moore....


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

i don't know what they call them but they are made by kinco. they look like a wet suit and under uses they say commercial fishing. they are also almost to warm as your hands will start sweating. they are everything weather proof. the other is the carhart warmest work gloves. they have a glove within a grove but i have never used the liners.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

kinco neo-grip part# 1801


----------

